

Ask HN: What would you have done, in Satoshi's shoes? - Adlai

Here&#x27;s an article from the personal blog of a prominent Bitcoin journalist -- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timothyblee.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;06&#x2F;why-satoshi-worked-so-hard-to-hide-his-identity&#x2F; -- rationalizing (and supporting) the creator&#x27;s decision to remain pseudonymous.<p>What would you have done, had you been on the verge of publishing that paper in late &#x27;08?
======
jondtaylor
Post it on HN.

